# Pen lathe question



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

I just went shopping at the woodworking store for some supplies for my wifes jewelry box that I am making....I was looking at their book rack (pen turning) after the book had peaked my interest I started looking at some of the pen components and I was very surprised how reasonable they were priced So I think I will give pen turning a try.

They sell the Jet Mini lathe do any of you guys have an opion on this late for a beginner.

I think I will be going back on Friday

Thank you


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

The Jet mini has been considered "the" top of the line pen lathe or mini lathe for quite a while, especially the variable speed lathe but the non VS is good as well. It's a good one PLomanto

Corey


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply...
I am ready to give this a try


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget the photo-shoots!


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I could not wait for the weekend so I went shopping this afternoon. I picked up the Mini-Jet the price here was 249 which in the long run was the smaller portion of what I spent.
Lets see Lathe,Talon chuck,A not so expensive set of chisels,mandrel,a barrel trimming set,10 slim line pen kits, 5 big ben cigar pen kits,a bunch of pen blanks and a bottle of friction polish.
I think I have every thing I need to get started I think tomorrow I will cut up some Oak that I have here and turn a bunch of pieces before I actually try a pen.
I would give it a test drive tonight but I know my self and I would be out there way to late and I have a few meetings in the morning that I need to be sharp for, but I see a lot of wood chips being made this week end.

Peter


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Holy Cow guys Peter jumped right in the the turning vortex with both feet. 

   

Congrats Peter. You are going to have some fun. The jet lathe is what most turners call the top of the line for mini lathes. You will find the one you have to change belts on will have more torque than the variable speed one. Belt changing only takes seconds. Ok now get it dirty and lets see some pens.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Atta boy Plomento! Let the wood chips fly!!!!!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Peter on the new tool. Have fun. 

corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Peter just in case you need a tutorail before starting here is a link that helped a lot for others to get started . http://www.woodworkingonline.com/20...ning-pens-on-the-lather-from-start-to-finish/ Good deal on the lathe I spent the same amount on a rikon. Hope you have as much fun with it as we all do here. It's addicting though so forget your other tools as I warned Harry Sin he is only using his lathe now.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the link Glenmore.
That was a very well done lesson.
I did a little turning I decided to make a mallet just glued up some oak ply scraps and turned it down, The handle wad just cut from a pine 2 x 4 then turned. It came out pretty good and I got to spend some time on the lathe and try out the different chisels.

I did cut and drill a pen plank, but I only had 30 minute epoxy and I didn't want to back into town so I will let it dry till the morning then I am ready to give it a try.


----------



## plomanto (Jan 5, 2008)

Well here is what I have gotten done so far.
They are in the order that I made them





































I am looking forward to getting better at this. I really enjoy making them


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

*Wow!!!*, very nice....

Ed......


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You did good on that new Jet! Congrats!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks fine to me. Nice work.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Plomanto
Congratulations on your recent ourchase of the jet lathe. You made a good choice,best on the market. I started out with this same lathe, and like you used oak for quite a few pens. I been fooling around with my mini lathe here recently and just now remembered what a good lathe it is to turn on. Good luck to you. Mitch


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Having used the Jet mini's at Woodcraft I would suggest they are a fine quality tool. I think the Delta is a better choice because of the ease in changing speeds. The two access doors let you get your hands in to position the belts. The power switch is up top for easier access. Other than this, I would rate them the same.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Plomanto those are some good looking pens. Keep'em coming.


I like my little Rikon. You don't have to disassemble it to change the belt. It has a 12" swing. I had the Delta midi and liked it to. I gave it to my nephew when he came over and turned with me. He fell in love with turning so he got a lathe and I bought the Rikon for the bigger swing.


----------

